# 92226 and 92250



## codeunknown (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi 

Does anybode know the MCD billing guidelines for 92226 and 92250?

On some inpatient claims we bill the service on a daily basis and it gets paid,but on some other pt. it gets denied as "Service line number greater than maximum allowable for payer" . 

I know that 92226 is allowed twice a day (LT and RT) but as far as 92250 I couldn't find any information about the limitations of billing this service.

If you know the billing stipulations for these codes,please share it with me.


Thank you


----------

